# Water Dispensers? Your Thoughts.



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello again everyone sorry to be asking so many questions but I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with the small water dispensers you would typically offer a very small dog like this one for example http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003EV ... 3CQ37JES30 I bought a shallow ceramic bowl for her water but now I've decided its too deep for her water.. so does anyone have these water dispensers in your cages? If so how did your HedgeHog take to drinking from it rather than a bottle or bowl. I like it because the water stays clean and fresh and distributes more once the hedgie has dranken the water. Would you suggest it or would you warn against it? Any input would be very much appreciated as always. Thank you all.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

My only concern with those kinds of waterers is that sometimes people don't clean them everyday, since it might be more difficult, or there's still a lot of water left. It's still important to clean them out everyday to avoid anything growing in it, but other than that, it sounds like a great way to make sure your hedgehog always has fresh water. Not sure if the shape would make it more difficult or easier for them to tip it over if they wanted, though.


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

I used one with my hedgehog when I went away for a weekend. I put it in few days before I left to ensure he used it, he did. I took it out when I got home, though. I didn't like not being able to tell how much water he drank. He also tends to stick his feet in his bowl when he drinks, so I preferred having a small bowl that I refilled (and cleaned) daily. It felt less wasteful, especially since hedgehogs don't drink enough to justify emptying a lot of water each time you need to clean their bowl.

Overall though, it worked. He didn't tip it over or anything. I just find that I prefer a shallow ceramic bowl.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They work, but I wouldn't recommend it. Waterers like that tend to encourage people to put off cleaning and refilling with fresh water. A dish doesn't have the risk of tipping over and spilling a lot more water, and will encourage you to provide fresh water each day and not just leave it until the waterer runs dry.  Hedgehogs don't drink enough to the point where in one night they'll need more water than a normal dish can provide.


----------

